# Am I teasing my cockatiel?



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Spike has claimed me for his life partner.. 
I have noticed some signs before, but didnt take it much into consideration, until now. I have realized that when ever I have company of someone who I am close with (like friends or family, which we dont get alot of) he gets real jealous, and will attack my guests and myself. I have only just put two and two together that this tude only comes out when I have company. He does not treat my children like this. So often, shortly after company arrives, Spike gets put into timeout for not behaving. He then paces back and forth in his cage until he is let out again. 

IM sure you all know the mating signs, and I knew Spike was doing this with me for a while, but i didnt think much of it. Other than "awww he Loves me!" lol but now that we have 2 more cockatiels his obbsession with me is growing stronger. He doesnt mind the birds, but he is more clingy to me. Our one bird Calypso who seems to have a crush on Spike will bull doze him right over if she can, like when he's on my shoulder or head.... and not in a violent way but it seems playful to me. but now I am realizing maybe this all about dominance? Maybe Spike just wants to show everyone he 'owns' me? and Calypso wants us all to know that he doesnt?? Gee I dunno, hoping someone out there might 

I am wondering if I should be doing something to encourage certain behaiviours while trying to discourage others. My main concern is that my birds are kept in prime conditions, in all aspects of their life. I live for my pets...and of course my children too hehe

I dont want to be teasing Spike with something i cannot give him, lol but I also love our close bond..other than when he gets crazy after my company.. but even then it doesnt bother me, poor Spike just goes to time out with his cage door closed.

Has anyone had experience with their bird getting the worng idea, and what to do about it?


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

What a compliment  Unfortunately it isn’t good for the bird to think that you are his partner. He will be sad when you are away and sooner or later he will be frustrated over you not willing to have eggs with him. That can cause anger and problems like feather-plucking, screaming and other things you don’t want to deal with.

Another problem that you may notice sooner or later is jealousy, there is a risk that he might attack other humans who are trying to talk with you. There is also a risk that he may want to try to hurt the other cockatiels if they get near you. Do not encourage his flirting behavior, if he is trying to dance and sing for you, or give you food, go away and ignore him. He can be your friend of course, but it won’t be good for him to believe that you are his partner.

Try to do other things, make him play with the other birds and with his toys. And don't be to cuddly, try not to touch him to much until this behavior gets better. Instead you can do trick training with him, most parrots like it when they understand what you expect from them.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Were all of your birds raised together or are some of them new? Sometimes when new birds are added to a household a former single bird can get clingy. He may be jealous or feel like the odd man out and feel insecure. Is his behavior around other people new or has there been more visitors than usual? He may be reacting to changes at home or he may just love you a little too much.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

once your female is in prime condition for mating he will be chasing her it all depends also on the age of your tiels if you got them from a breeder i would check to see if they are blood related


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would try and have others in your household play with Spike and give him treats. This way he will hopefully become more socialized and not be a one person bird.


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions..I have already started making a bit of changes since I first noticed the clingy'ness but I also wanted to ask for opinions here. So I think I am doing the right thing, by not encouraging it but also not treating it as a huge deal...yet  and I think he is already startin to get the hint lol Plus my kids do spend alot of time with him too! They love Spike! Spike is sure never without attention when he wants it  but he is a good boy....normally


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm glad he is doing better. Between the new birds and he already had such a bond with you, sounds like he's a jelioys butt. You may want to consider putting him the cage when you have visitors though, for thier safty. I had a goffins ( passed from cancer) that would bite me trying to get me to "fly away to safety" which is what they would do to thier mate in the wild if there was a threat.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If you socialize them while they are young, they tend to bond with the family and not just one person. I haven't yet met someone with a Cockatiel that bonded to one person, but that's not to say there's no such thing.


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Spike is bonded with my children as well. Although when we first got him, he hated us all! lol He was already 10 years old when we got Spike.. we were looking for just the right hand fed baby, but this boy really needed a home. His owners were going to give him to the spca! He seemed great and I finally decided maybe taking in a tiel who NEEDS a home and is already friendly and hand trained was the better thing to do for our first. So he seemed great, but once he was ours and the novelty wore off and he realized his old family is never coming back. He was devastated..and well Spike just didnt adjust the way I had thought would. He became mean, then meaner, then braver!!! and it started to get outta hand but with simple time outs behind closed cage door, he got the hint he couldnt push me around, and I just want to take good care of him 

So we did eventually win him over, with all the spoiling he was reciving, his new foods to try, open cage door to come and go when he pleased. He did however enjoy checking out and meeting all his new animal buddies in our home right away, but took a long while to realize that the people of the house were ok too! and from there got to.. Uh Oh I think my bird has the wrong idea about our relation ship!! lol Soo, I am now going to try to keep everything, including spoiling, within moderation  LOL Thanks


----------

